# My Home Theater



## wado1942 (May 14, 2006)

Hodge podged together but pleases me never the less.
Pardon the mess, I was building a piece of equipment for another engineer.

















Toshiba 26HF66 cathod ray tube HDTV
SR-S3911U S-VHS recorder (fed by Digital Stream DTX9950 DTV converter)
Pioneer DV-563A-S DVD/SACD player with 6-channel analogue outputs
Pioneer CLD-D703 Laserdisc player
Sherwood RX-4109 tuner/amplifier (for front channels)
Sherwood S-7100A tuner/amplifier (for surround channels)
Sony PS-LX350H turntable
Nintendo Entertainment System with Advantage control :nerd:
Paradigm Titans OM-102 (front speaker cabinets)
Paradigm Atoms MKII? (surround cabinets)

I also made my own pseudo Dolby Surround decoder for the Laserdisc player.

The DVD player matrixes the center channel into the front L/R channels. I need a subwoofer still but can't figure out where I'd put it. Perhaps on top of the entertainment system? Not ideal, but I really don't want to put it off to the side unless I have a second sub for the other side.


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

You just might have to get rid of the cat scratching post so you have a place for your sub. But if your cat(s) are anything like mine, you'll have to work around their needs not yours.
On a serious note, it looks like it will be pretty difficult to find a good place for a sub without experimentation and possibly rearranging some of your furniture (including the scratching post). I don't think it would be a good idea to put the sub on top of the entertainment system as I would imagine the frame vibration would probably make a mess of the sound and the height might be an issue.


----------



## wado1942 (May 14, 2006)

Hmm, I really don't like the idea of having the sub right next to the couch. Good thinking about the potential resonance & rattleing of the cabinet. I've planted the idea of getting a sub in my wife's head using our tax return. What would you think of a Polk PSW12? They seem to be decent and inexpensive.


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

Having the sub that close to your listening position may be a problem as well. You might consider along the window as a starting point but to find the best sounding spot will take some trial and error. Do they still make the PSW12 sub? I have all Polk speakers and have the PSW10 and PSW110 subs as well...to be honest although I think Polk speakers are a great value, I would recommend SVS subs if you are looking for good performance. Obviously you will have to spend more for a low end SVS than you would for a low end Polk but I think you would find the Polk to be lacking in bass extension. I currently use 2 SVS PC12-NSD cylinder subs and I am extremely pleased with them but you could start with one of them or even a PB10-NSD.


----------



## wado1942 (May 14, 2006)

I'm not going for a huge bottom end but rather a smooth response down to about 30Hz or so. It'd probably need to be fairly compact, though I'm not against using 2 subs (actually, I probably prefer 2 subs) the wife may not like it. The Titans are pretty flat down to about 60Hz and the Atoms on the wall go down to about 70Hz.

No, the PSW12s are long gone but I still see "new old" stock on Ebay once and a while.
I'll take a look at some SVS's. I'm also not against building my own passive sub either if you have some suggestions. I looked into that about a year & a half ago but it looked like it was going to cost almost as much to build one as it would to buy one.


----------



## fakerus (Dec 23, 2009)

Get the Polk PSW 505, its 249 on Amazon. This thing will blow your doors off.


----------



## wado1942 (May 14, 2006)

OK guys, I sprung for a Polk PSW505 (paid $205 U.S.). Good compromise I think. I haven't calibrated it yet but I've plugged it into my system and it shows promise.

Thanks for the advice.


----------

